# Questions about applying for an FID/LTC...



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm currently enrolled in a firearms safety course that covers state requirements for FID, and both Class A and Class B certification, as well as responsible use and judgemental shooting. I intend to apply for my FID card for blackpowder hunting, but in the long run I intend to apply for a Class B LTC and eventually a Class A.

I fully intend to complete the course and apply, but I'm concerned because I have a juvenile record. I'm now in my early 20s, but when I was 14 I was charged with assault and battery and the case was continued without a finding. Other than that juvenile CWOF, I have no record; not so much as a traffic ticket. I'm concerned though, because I live in a small town (about 10,000 residents) and I've heard that juvenile offenses and CWOFs can seriously effect your chances of getting an LTC.

The situation was this; I was given a scholarship and financial aid to attend a private high school that my family otherwise could not afford. The two nights before I was supposed to leave town, I attended a highschool football game with a few of my friends. We got separated, and I was approached and assaulted (legally speaking, but it was more like the leaned on my shoulders) by two intoxicated teenagers who were about my own age, who apparently mistook me for someone else and were trying to find drugs.

I pushed them away and tried to get to a better lit area, where I was approached by their older friend who had a significant rap sheet and was later on the "MassMostWanted" list. He noticed that I had a small 2.5" folding knife (no spring-assister, no flip knob, no serration, very much a tool) on my belt (along with a flashlight and measuring tape) and pushed me around a bit, taunting me and threatening me, which drew the attention of the police stationed at the entrance. Of course, all 3 said that I had pulled out the knife (though none could describe it, nobody else saw it, and their stories didn't line up) and "held it up to one them".

This came just a few weeks after a high-profile stabbing at a college football game in Boston, and the DA came at me hard. I ended up admitting sufficient facts because I was young, scared out of my wits, and what I admitted to was true (I had the knife, people saw me with it, I pushed the guy who was leaning on me, etc) and I was pretty sure I was going to be found guilty otherwise (I didn't have a good grasp of what ASF meant, really). The case was continued without a finding, and I did a few months of unsupervised pre-trial probation with community service.

Since then, the two guys my age have been trouble for years and are well known to the department for drug related things, and obviously the older guy is now doing time for his crime of assault. They were notorious then, and are more so now.

I'm now a full time student, employed part time, and have no record other than this juvenile CWOF (not even traffic tickets). My job puts me in touch with many of the patrolmen and one detective in town, and we have a friendly relationship (we chat on slow days). I've grown up around firearms, and I've got family members in both the court system and law enforcement who have tought me about proper care and handling of firearms. I figure with almost 7 spotless years between me and the case, it probably looks a little better.

Sorry for the long-winded explaination, but I've seen similar "threads" on this forum where people are not forthcoming with information about their record and they never go anywhere. How accurate can advice be if information is witheld, anyway?

I'm excited to get my FID, but in the long run I know that whether I will get an LTC is completely at the discretion of the chief. I'm wondering if any officers on the site have any thoughts about the likelyhood that I'll eventually be granted an LTC? I know the CWOF doesn't disqualify me, but I don't know if its reasonable to expect it.

I was told by an instructer that having a Utah NonResident CCW license would help my case, but I'm not especially interested in carrying concealed, and I don't know that he's right...

I've also heard that some chiefs interpret a CWOF as a "guilty" finding, citing a section of the statute that's very open to interpretation. Would the fact that it's juvenile help, or hurt?

Lastly, with all the recent media attention to gun crimes in Boston (I'm outside the metro- area, west of 128) is it even a good idea to apply for an FID or LTC this year? Should I put it off?

Thanks in advance for any thoughts or advice; it's much appreciated.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

A CWOF is most certainly viewed as a conviction in terms of a Background Investigation. Can it exclude you from getting a Carry Permit? Absolutely. By as Wlfman said, no one here can predict the outcome. Your only option is to try getting a permit and then you will see for yourself.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wolfman hit it on the head. It is in the chief's hands at this point, but definitely go for LTC A at this point. You may be able to get more info on your town at Northeastshooters.com They have a list of towns and their typical attitude toward issuing LTC's. Good luck.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

To bad your family members in Law Enforcement and the courts couldnt have got you out of your jam when you were 14. If you were charged with simple assault when you were a kid I would say no big deal, but it sounds like you were charged ABDW - knife, was that the case?

Just out of curiousity, is it common place for a 14 year old to go to a football game with a knife, flashlight and tape measure?


----------



## Seeking Advice (Jul 7, 2010)

7MPOC said:


> To bad your family members in Law Enforcement and the courts couldnt have got you out of your jam when you were 14.


I had a cousin (when I was very young) who got in some trouble. My family did the best they could within the boundaries of the law, but I grew up with an understanding that nobody in the family was going to use (or abuse) their power or position, regardless of the situation. When I was involved with the situation, I was young and scared and angry with the family members who said they trusted me and knew it wasn't the kind of thing I'd do, but wouldn't do anything more than drive me to a court date. It was hard to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that I didn't do it; there were 3 "witnesses" who were all friends with the "victim", I had the knife, and there was nobody to say I didn't do it. Even a family member who was a former judge said it was a tough case to fight... I had a ton of character witnesses and even the mother of the "victim" saying her kid was trouble, and that she knew me from my job at the time (referreeing youth soccer) as being a good guy.



7MPOC said:


> If you were charged with simple assault when you were a kid I would say no big deal, but it sounds like you were charged ABDW - knife, was that the case?


I'll have to get the paperwork out of storage. I believe it was just AB(technically I did push the kid off of me) but there was mention that I "held up the knife" to one of them so it could have been ABDW. It was a long time ago, and since it was a CWOF since then I've always said (accurately) that I've never been convicted of a crime.



7MPOC said:


> Just out of curiousity, is it common place for a 14 year old to go to a football game with a knife, flashlight and tape measure?


It's a small town in "the boonies" (other side of 128). I used to go everywhere with that kind of stuff; a lot of people did. It wasn't a "scary" knife like you'd buy at a trade show or Army Navy store; it was a tool. Earlier in the day I had been stretching and strapping a tarp over my old treehouse so it didn't fill up with animals or rot out while I was away at school, and I'd gone straight to the football game from there. These days I carry a "multitool" that's mostly pliers and screwdrivers; I know anything can be a weapon if it's used as one, but it's a lot less "weapon"-looking and after that incident I've not taken any chances.

Anyway, thanks for all the feedback, officers. I knew I wasn't going to get a yes or no answer, that's all up to the chief, but what's been said so far has been very helpful. According to NEshooters.com I'm in a "green" town so I suppose that's a good thing, and I think I'm going to talk to a lawyer and have them help me with my application (apparently for a Class A, if that's the best move).

Thanks for taking the time; I'd appreciate any other thoughts that you have.


----------

